# CC hits 2014 Part II



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok, draw closed for antlerless yesterday, when are we going to get hit? I seem to recall that this one goes pretty quick, so a week? Two?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

As I recall last year it was approximately 2,345 refreshes on my banks web page while browsing this site.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

I doubt that it would be anytime this weekend. The bank probably wouldn't post it till Monday.mmmmm. Better check it anyway.:-o


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Look for pending charges Wendsday.


Oppps,
Forgot to put the date,,,,7-2-14


They, the DWR, is currantly trying to close out sales on the big game draw..
The were a high number of CC denyed.

They were contacting alternates to purchace unpayed for big game permits...( and high number of general deer tags to alts..)
When this is completed , the will run the antlerless successful apps.

This is the info I have.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Wednesday seems like a good day to call in sick....


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

What makes you so sure that Wednesday will be the day? You've been right in the past, I'm just curious.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

just checked.... Nothing yet.:sad:


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

We'll? I'm not expecting to draw just wondering if the good man was right.......:mrgreen:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

We'll see, check in the afternoon hours.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't get paid until Friday so I hope it's not before then.....


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

12:57 and still no hit....


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Just checked and nothing here either. Around 4:00 PM


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

probably won't see anything before Friday.


----------



## chipp (Nov 20, 2009)

Goofy said Wednesday. Not a specific Wednesday. You guys that keep looking at your cards I would wait till Wednesday July 2nd. Just one week before the draw results come out.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

yes - next wed is more likely.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

got to love this trend its almost like sitten around the Christmas tree twice once on the bucks and bulls and last but not least the antlerless lol im right there with ya all hopen not to get a chunk of coal :grin::grin::grin:


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

Thursday morning.... Nothing yet.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I checked at:

9:20
9:21
9:22
9:23
9:24
9:25
9:26
9:27
9:28
9:29
9:30
9:31
9:32
9:33
9:35
and just now at 9:36. 

Not sure why I haven't seen one. Must not have drawn.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

They, the DWR, is currantly trying to close out sales on the big game draw..
The were a high number of CC denyed.

They were contacting alternates to purchace unpayed for big game permits...( and high number of general deer tags to alts..)
When this is completed , the will run the antlerless successful apps.

This is the info I have...


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Out of curiosity, do they really have that many bad cards each year? I understand stuff happens and financial status changes with the wind but how hard is it to make sure you have funds in your bank for a tag or two? Maybe they should make us pay for our tags up front then refund if you are unsuccessful. Just think of how many limited tags are drawn by people who can't even afford the tag or let alone the time to go hunting.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A lot of people don't use a credit card but their debit card and in the length of time that passed between the application and the charges appearing people forget, change banks, or shut down that account. 

That is one thing that you would eliminate if they required payment up front.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

When a card is denied they contact you for alternate method of payment.It is at this point they will start contacting people. Thats why they take a couple of weeks before they post results. But they start hitting credit cards as soon as the draw is complete.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

that is interesting goofy. Thanks.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

humpyflyguy said:


> Out of curiosity, do they really have that many bad cards each year? I understand stuff happens and financial status changes with the wind but how hard is it to make sure you have funds in your bank for a tag or two? Maybe they should make us pay for our tags up front then refund if you are unsuccessful. Just think of how many limited tags are drawn by people who can't even afford the tag or let alone the time to go hunting.


Goofy is talking about the bucks bulls and once in a lifetime draw still. Some of those tags can be as much as $1,110.00 even for residents. With my wifes spending habits it is hard to keep that balance in my checking account at all times.

That being said I would really like to have a Sportsmans Warehouse CC for tags and pretty much only tags.

The antlerless draw is so cheap that I am not too worried about a maximum of $140.00 if I happen to be lucky enough to draw every single tag that I put in for. It would actually be a good way to launder money from my wife if we had to pay up front and got refunded if we didn't draw... I might just hope that I don't draw with that being the case... :grin:


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

If they ran cards and some did not go through, wouldn't those who had valid cards see the charges on their card? It does not make sense to me that they would run cards to see which ones were valid and not charge the valid ones at that time. 

Anyway-- I was in a meeting a couple years ago where they talked about the UDWR spending 6 figures a year (I think it was just over $100,000- I can't find the note with precise number) due to invalid cards. It costs the UDWR to run each card, each time (up to 3) and it costs the UDWR to contact the person with the invalid card and then it costs to contact alternates. I think that number included all draws- BBOIL, Antlerless, swan, bear, cougar, etc..., but it may have just been the BBOIL.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Just got hit for an anterless deer . It's on.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

$60.00 missing from my balance as well.... that must be a pronghorn and a deer tag for me..... wonder if I will get an elk tag this year... :grin:


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

be still my beating heart.....and charge that dang card already! I need something to hunt this fall!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Packout said:


> If they ran cards and some did not go through, wouldn't those who had valid cards see the charges on their card? It does not make sense to me that they would run cards to see which ones were valid and not charge the valid ones at that time.
> 
> Anyway-- I was in a meeting a couple years ago where they talked about the UDWR spending 6 figures a year (I think it was just over $100,000- I can't find the note with precise number) due to invalid cards. It costs the UDWR to run each card, each time (up to 3) and it costs the UDWR to contact the person with the invalid card and then it costs to contact alternates. I think that number included all draws- BBOIL, Antlerless, swan, bear, cougar, etc..., but it may have just been the BBOIL.


 The UDWR does pay the actual credit card fees, but they do not run the cards, nor do they contact the applicant nor alternates if the card isn't valid. The Utah Wildlife Administrative Services (The drawing company out of Fallon Nevada) does all of that and that's included in the TOTAL cost of the draw which is $3.01 per application per their current contracts with DWR. And, FWIW, that $3.01 per application is the price for ALL draws and the processes that go with it.

Also the card is run through no less than 5 times and the applicants with invalid cards are contacted up to 4 times before the alternates are called. That's why some things go slow.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

3 elk tags for us


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

$ elk tags for my group


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

4 elk tags-currant creek


----------



## allremington (Nov 11, 2007)

2 elk tags at my house. Looks like my 13 yr old is going to Deseret and I drew a Manti tag. Hot dang!!!


----------



## wapitihunter (May 29, 2011)

*Antlerless hit.*

I got the $50 hit today!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

nothing here. but last year everyone was getting hits and I was bummed until I got $110 withdrawn after i was sure I got skunked. I dont have any points this year so I doubt I drew out.


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

Cow tags for my wife and me :grin: .....


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

wooooooooooo hoooooooooooooo 6 cow tags and 3 doe antelope tags for the group so far :flame::flame::flame::flame:


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

My dad, brother and my son will be hunting cow elk!!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

cow tags for us.... either manti, avintaquin or currant creek.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Our 3 man group drew the Manti South unit. Gonna be a busy season.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

and still nothin' here....I might just have to pick me up one of them antlerless control tags on the 'snatch and shoot a nonexistent extinct pet elk....


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

2 elk tags, should be a CWMU. Have never been on this one so we will see how it goes.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't quite understand why drawn tags cost you $10 more than any OTC tag...shouldn't the $10 entry fee go towards the cost of the tag if successful?

Money grubbers!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

KineKilla said:


> I don't quite understand why drawn tags cost you $10 more than any OTC tag...shouldn't the $10 entry fee go towards the cost of the tag if successful?
> 
> Money grubbers!


Processing, shiping&handling type charge.

They pay an external company to do the draw. Being a part of the draw, you pick up your cost and the dwr makes a little extra. I look at it as the draw benefits me vs otc, and the rest as a small donation given the amount of benefits I recieve from the state wildlife.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

RandomElk16 said:


> Processing, shiping&handling type charge.
> 
> They pay an external company to do the draw. Being a part of the draw, you pick up your cost and the dwr makes a little extra. I look at it as the draw benefits me vs otc, and the rest as a small donation given the amount of benefits I recieve from the state wildlife.


 It's a bigger donation than you may suspect! The external company (Utah Wildlife Administrative Services) actually gets $3.01 while the DWR retains $6.99 (70%) of the application fee. Of that 70%, the DWR pays any actual US Postal costs, any credit card processing fees, the stock used to print permits ,and the hard copy printing and delivery of the Proclamations. Everything else is on UWAS of Fallon Nevada. They earn their $3.01 (or less depending on volume) per application while the DWR gets about twice that. Let's hope they're putting it to good use!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

elkfromabove said:


> It's a bigger donation than you may suspect! The external company (Utah Wildlife Administrative Services) actually gets $3.01 while the DWR retains $6.99 (70%) of the application fee. Of that 70%, the DWR pays any actual US Postal costs, any credit card processing fees, the stock used to print permits ,and the hard copy printing and delivery of the Proclamations. Everything else is on UWAS of Fallon Nevada. They earn their $3.01 (or less depending on volume) per application while the DWR gets about twice that. Let's hope they're putting it to good use!


$6.99 pre-postage, processing, printing tags, mailing them to me... That isn't that large of a donation... To me anyways. I get my use of the lands.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

My card was hit just a few hours ago (doe pronghorn). I thought I'd missed my chance.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

RandomElk16 said:


> $6.99 pre-postage, processing, printing tags, mailing them to me... That isn't that large of a donation... To me anyways. I get my use of the lands.


You're right, $6.99 isn't much of a donation individually, but times that by 300,000+ applications and it adds up. And I'm not complaining at all about it, I'm just letting you all know it makes more of a difference than you may suspect! I'm also happy to do it .

And, FWIW, DWR doesn't process, print or mail the tags, they just supply the stock the tags are printed on and reimburse UWAS for the postage. When I said UWAS was responsible for most of the "draw", I wasn't kidding. Almost everything you think comes from the DWR, doesn't!

Back on topic. I got hit for $90 (Not counting my real donation) which means I have a doe deer tag, a cow elk tag (though I don't know where) and a cow moose point. Depending on where the hunts are, I'll buy an archery bull elk tag or an any weapon bull elk or spike elk tag and take advantage of the additional opportunity!


----------

